# Infidelity in marriage



## karencoleaaa (Apr 22, 2021)

Cheating is an act that I believe most men can not do without because of their inconsideration and lack of strength and will to keep their pants up. As a woman and someone that happens to always commit myself to my relationships, I have been heartbroken quite a few times by cheating partners but in my last relationship, I devised that I had heard enough and badly needed to catch my husband in the act. I searched around for help and this name nineplanethacker @ gmailcom kept on coming up by ex-clients who gave awesome recommendations so I immediately reached out to him and decided to give a try to get the heavy burden of suspicion off my mind. I never knew that a phone could be cloned/hacked without having physical access with it, i have access to my husband phone through the help of this expert and all my husband infidelity secret was exposed, I instantly filed for divorce but the relatives blame me for cloning his phone... pls i need help have i gone too far


----------



## FairyMomma (Jan 5, 2021)

In my opinion, I don't think you have gone too far. If you didn't do that, he will continue to cheat on you.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

karencoleaaa said:


> Cheating is an act that I believe most men can not do without


My thoughts: 
People are individuals. Judge them based on the things they choose (e.g. cheating) not for things they didn't choose (i.e. being men). Both men and women cheat. Intersex folks cheat as well.

People take risks when they think the net gains exceed the net costs. We live in a society structured such that men are more likely to be in position for a soft landing after any disaster, so I wouldn't be surprised if they cheat more, but I'm not persuaded it's biological. Being less pre-disposed to monogamy might be, but once one commits...

I think we have to recognize that monogamy is unnatural. Primate and other animal studies show a whole lot of cheating goes on in monogamous-appearing pairings. I'd suggest to anyone who wants a long strong relationship, don't declare it monogamous. Discuss the tantalizing possibility of other partners/groupings even if it only actually happens once or twice in a lifetime. The notion that one person would meet all of another person's needs decade after decade even as each partner grows and changes is quaint.


----------



## Hih8rz (11 mo ago)

karencoleaaa said:


> Cheating is an act that I believe most men can not do without because of their inconsideration and lack of strength and will to keep their pants up. As a woman and someone that happens to always commit myself to my relationships, I have been heartbroken quite a few times by cheating partners but in my last relationship, I devised that I had heard enough and badly needed to catch my husband in the act. I searched around for help and this name nineplanethacker @ gmailcom kept on coming up by ex-clients who gave awesome recommendations so I immediately reached out to him and decided to give a try to get the heavy burden of suspicion off my mind. I never knew that a phone could be cloned/hacked without having physical access with it, i have access to my husband phone through the help of this expert and all my husband infidelity secret was exposed, I instantly filed for divorce but the relatives blame me for cloning his phone... pls i need help have i gone too far


I tried nineplanethacker. And got completely burnt on 345$!!!! Don’t trust this


----------



## Hih8rz (11 mo ago)

karencoleaaa said:


> Cheating is an act that I believe most men can not do without because of their inconsideration and lack of strength and will to keep their pants up. As a woman and someone that happens to always commit myself to my relationships, I have been heartbroken quite a few times by cheating partners but in my last relationship, I devised that I had heard enough and badly needed to catch my husband in the act. I searched around for help and this name nineplanethacker @ gmailcom kept on coming up by ex-clients who gave awesome recommendations so I immediately reached out to him and decided to give a try to get the heavy burden of suspicion off my mind. I never knew that a phone could be cloned/hacked without having physical access with it, i have access to my husband phone through the help of this expert and all my husband infidelity secret was exposed, I instantly filed for divorce but the relatives blame me for cloning his phone... pls i need help have i gone too far


Nineplanethacker scammed me out of 345$


----------



## shorttsyp (Aug 26, 2021)

I've never understood husbands who cheat on their wives. This is one of the worst relationship scenarios, and that is why I always try to create a harmonious and frank atmosphere in the relationship. I am always in spiritual intimacy with my partners. I prefer to discuss any problems rather than contrive. I am in a great relationship now and trust my spouse completely. 
I used to go through a rough breakup with my first husband. After the divorce was finalized quickly, thanks to the help of a lawyer Family Law Attorney | Temecula, CA | Riverside Divorce Lawyer, it took me a long time to recover from the stress.


----------



## MeridelSherif70 (6 mo ago)

I'm so sorry you had to go through all this


----------



## CarylFairhurst (6 mo ago)

MeridelSherif70 said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through all this


From my point of view, you have gone too far, and at the same time, you have gotten a crappy husband. I can't find the cause of this situation, whether it's about your unfortunate for men or your preferences for men are linked to infidelity. My brother is a florida expungement lawyer, and he always told me that the most painful suits are those concerning divorces. I really hope you'll finally meet your second half and start once again a healthy marriage that will be based on trust and will last for decades. Take care of yourself!


----------

